# FOUND LAB



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

My nephew found female black lab at Salt Creek this weekend. If you know anything about this let me know. Sadly he can't keep it long so if the owner isn't found FAST it will end up at the pound. Vic


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Zek,

I found a lost dog this past fall that had a collar and unreadable tags on it. After trying everything I could to get the phone number off the tags I finally gave up and took the dog to the animal shelter were they scanned the dog and had contacted the owner with in 30 minutes of me dropping it off. You may want to suggest to your nephew to do the same thing if he is unable to locate the owner on his own.

400bull


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

So-----------, what happened? I hope good news! :?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

New owner found for dog


----------

